# Some video from Jackpot's first trial A.A.C



## avonbankcollies (Nov 17, 2012)

This weekend was Jackie's first kick at the cat, new venue, different equipment and tons of distractions. my main concern was to keep her in the ring.... she tried sooooo hard and never even thought of leaving the ring. I'm not worried that she is a little slow I know as she gets more confident she will speed up, she nailed her weaves every time both sides and was very good on her 2o2o contacts, by the last run of the day which was jumpers she thought the jumps were overrated and slowing her down she really wanted that darn tunnel lol 
26 inch division is not proving to be a problem which makes me happy . She Qualified 3 times and should have been 4 if her silly :silly: mum had driven to the tunnel mouth instead of pulling off causing a refusal oh well I couldn't be happier with the way everything went and getting the judges choice award for starters dog was a nice touch too:happyboogie:

JACKPOT 1ST TRIAL Turner Valley 1 - YouTube


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You need to think about speed... but from what I saw you don't have to worry about it. Some of the slowness is because of the contacts, but I think you are right to have her hold them for a bit when you start trialing. 

She didn't seem to have any trouble with 26". Great to see a healthy fit GSD run so athletically and easily.

She's having fun and running, but she's also kind of keeping up with you. So you need to put on your running shoes......................... as well as know that if you work distance with her than she will feel more confident to be laterally a bit further away so you can run to where you need to be, while she's still where she needs to be.

All those runs were fantastic. She only ran around the jumps at the end cause she WAS having so much fun, in extension and was testing to see if she could continue to run without having to think and collect and take the jumps that were in the way. Easier to run around and whoohoo with you, right?? 

Just keep up the good work, keep making it fun for her, any you both will be agility SUPERSTARS!


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

She did awesome! Very focused, the speed will come. I found that Odin got faster every trial we went to for the first while. You better watch that start line though haha, a dog fast as her you are certainly going to need one!


----------



## avonbankcollies (Nov 17, 2012)

oh yeah!!! she thought she could test them as her confidence grew, no worries there, I refuse to let her break start lines :nono::nono: even if it kills me lol. It's not gonna help putting on running shoes until I get my knee fixed  my other dogs have fantastic distance skills because of it so i'm pretty sure she will too (once I teach her) I can't wait for some nice weather to get outside to practice


----------

